# AMG CL65 Full Sinfoni Build



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

This build will be a few months in the making as the car is out for some other enhancements at the moment. All the parts except the DSP and Mobridge are ordered. I am going all out on this build and doing my top tier dream system.
Car is a 2012 Mercedes Benz AMG CL65 Speedriven 1200 package. Car is an ultimate 1000+ HP super cruiser and I felt it needed the sound system to match. This will be my most complex and expensive system I ever built and i have super high expectations. I got together with Chad (Southsyde) and his friend for the perfect install and seemless integration.
I will be sure to have plenty of build pictures as well as pictures of the equipment as it arrives which should be any day now. They were building a couple more of my amps and speakers a couple weeks ago and should be in country by now.

System will be as follows: Benz factory stereo to Mobridge to Mosconi 8-12 to all the amps. One Sinfoni Prestigio to the Opus tweeters, one Prestigio to the Opus midranges, one Prodigio to the Opus woofers, one Prestigio to the Sinfoni 12" subwoofers and one Sinfoni Presto to the Erioco components. 



















































And the car its going into:


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I approve of all of this


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

In for sure!!!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Da1, Da2 or da3?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Not the foggiest idea. Thats why I am pawning it off to a shop that has worked on these before. Mobridge says it dont exist, certain shops say otherwise. lol


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh mamma.. Bill is building the baddest Benz build to date. In my opinion!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Like like like and like!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Subed


----------



## greg09 (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

OK.... I'm officially grinning from ear to ear....

Can't wait to see this come together Bill !!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Oh mamma.. Bill is building the baddest Benz build to date. In my opinion!





SQ_TSX said:


> OK.... I'm officially grinning from ear to ear....
> 
> Can't wait to see this come together Bill !!!


This is going to be killer!!! Looks like "Team Sinfoni" likes it like Mikey!  For those of you under 40, he was a kid that really liked their amps, or Life, in a delicious way...not really, IMO. 

I do have a question for the pro's, in the logo, are they conductors arms in the air?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, it is a conductor.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Mmmm nice, will be tuned in for this one.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

danno14 said:


> Da1, Da2 or da3?


with what theyre using I would go with DA-1. but not mine,wish this car was mine as well as the audio.

Vehicle Compatibility Guide | mObridge


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Not the foggiest idea. Thats why I am pawning it off to a shop that has worked on these before. Mobridge says it dont exist, certain shops say otherwise. lol


This would be interesting to find out...

I believe the 2012 CL65 uses the NTG-3.5 audio system, which Mobridge definitely doesn't have a software interface for.

However, I'd be willing to be that the firmware version for the S-Class (NTG-4) might work. 
If you can get the mObridge to work with the vehicle, then a DA1 and a Helix DSP-Pro would be the way to go.

Sub'd to find out how this comes together.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Subscribed for build pics


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

sub'd for sure. Pics please


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Holy mother of god! Speed meets class & then sounds good too!
This just might just be one of the highest end builds (inc the car) in DIYMA history?
Definitely sub'ing for this one, can't wait for the outcome.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

What, no Desiderio?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope. Too poor.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sell the rs6


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am. Even with its stereo. Not a large market for that car right now. lol

I came within a knats ass of buying one but.......crap, now you are making me think about canceling on Prodigio..... I dont need the power though because its so far beyond what those subs can handle its a waste. But its so pretty...... but so expensive! That and i have to think of the AMGs alternator. Car is a power hungry bish as is, add all this stereo and I am not sure how it will do. Its not like I can snag a $400 alt and slap it in there. Not sure if anyone makes a higher output one....come to think of it I have no idea how large the one I have is. lol

But this is why I am having a shop familiar with these cars do the whole install. I just have to bring lube.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

220 amps. Thats not too bad. For $1200 it better make some power! LOL *cries*


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> 220 amps. Thats not too bad. For $1200 it better make some power! LOL *cries*


I was about to answer this .... I have the same on my S.


Don't fry it!!!!


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> I came within a knats ass of buying one but.......crap, now you are making me think about canceling on Prodigio..... I dont need the power though because its so far beyond what those subs can handle its a waste.


Right? They should produce speakers that can really do something with all that power.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

220 is pretty solid, tons of smarts in that beast to feed though, may not be much left for your beloved Sinfoni.. Hope it isnt starved though, cant imagine what a 300-350 amp would run for that bad boy if you could find one. I bet the guys at Ohio Generator would do it for a good price tho, awesome to deal with!

That Desiderio tho.. It is so so sexy in person, sleep with mine. lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Lemme borrow yours for a minute.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I gotchu..


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I bet the guys at Ohio Generator would do it for a good price tho, awesome to deal with!


I was just going to suggest the same thing. Just have them build it up if they can. Even another 50 amps would help out quite a bit.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep.. They will do it in an OEM housing also..


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice gear list.....subd


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Yep.. They will do it in an OEM housing also..


Depends on how much room they have to work with. When I called years ago about my 95 Integra, they could only improve the stock 90 amp to 120 amp. After that they had to find a bigger housing. Not sure how much wiggle the OP has. At this level, I'm guessing not much.

Maybe attach some solar panels to the roof :laugh:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 350 amps in my Honda Ridgeline casing by them.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I have 350 amps in my Honda Ridgeline casing by them.


They make a 350amp for the Ridge? I'll have to remember that if I have a need lol


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep, they made one for me. I needed it for the Sinfoni Prodigio, Prestigio, Desiderio and modified 60.1 hd's going in..

Sorry Bill, back to your regularly scheduled program lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Being the impatient guy I am and having a good deal fall in my lap I have changed from waiting on the Mosconi 8 to 12 and bought a Helix DSP Pro with a Director. Ya know, because it says "German Car HIFI" and I figure the car is German and all..... 
Ill just leave this here.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

The 8to12 looks like it's going to be pretty good... but you cant go wrong with the DSP-Pro .

I'm really hoping this starts a trend of higher channel output processors. 
10 channels out is great. 12 channels out is even better. 14 channels would be Xanadu...


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I want to follow this one. Subbed.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Get that car torn down yet Bill? lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay! Stuffs been shipped! 204lbs of Sinfoni goodness. 

The Helix and director arrived earlier this week. *does banana dance*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Yay! Stuffs been shipped! 204lbs of Sinfoni goodness.
> 
> The Helix and director arrived earlier this week. *does banana dance*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Your are insane, but thats why I like you


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay! The audio stuffs arrived.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not sure Bill, but I think you've forgotten some things lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn. I think you're right. What did i forget again?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

This is going to be nuts,the packaging alone is out of this world.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Yay! The audio stuffs arrived.


This is considered mobile audio porn! lol


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

It's a shame it ended up as a budget build...  :speechless:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont see the Desiderio.. lol.

Truly a thing of beauty sir! Congrats again for winning the lottery..lol

Those Opus are so damn sexxxy


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Yay! The audio stuffs arrived.


The packaging alone... Might be a slight big creepy, but I think I just popped a small boner...


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the tragedy here is such beautiful gear playing death metal. LOL!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dgage said:


> I think the tragedy here is such beautiful gear playing death metal. LOL!


And that's a tragedy how? \m/

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Those speakers look fantastic i bet they sound the same. What part of Texas are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I dont see the Desiderio..


Still waiting on you to ship it bud!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

In for the ride along


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And nothing wrong with death metal but they will see little of it. I imagine it will see 40% of its time playing your typical demo tracks and judging tracks. The rest of the time it will be classic rock, 80's stuff (I am a kid of the 80's) and a little of current pop with occasional Dubstep/techno and pretty much everything else but Jazz or reggie. 

I plan on having a "Judge" tune, a "Playful" one with sharper highs and more kick and a "Bass" setting. I am assuming the Helix can do this. I really havent a clue how to use it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

PUREAUDIO said:


> Those speakers look fantastic i bet they sound the same. What part of Texas are you from if you don't mind me asking?


Waco. You may want to look at my truck thread as it may help with ideas for your 2013 truck build I see in your signature.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes sir i been eyeing it


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> And nothing wrong with death metal but they will see little of it. I imagine it will see 40% of its time playing your typical demo tracks and judging tracks. The rest of the time it will be classic rock, 80's stuff (I am a kid of the 80's) and a little of current pop with occasional Dubstep/techno and pretty much everything else but Jazz or reggie.
> 
> I plan on having a "Judge" tune, a "Playful" one with sharper highs and more kick and a "Bass" setting. I am assuming the Helix can do this. I really havent a clue how to use it.


so long as you have a director, its the touch of a screen away


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I do! Joy!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish I could make the trip down to hear it sometime......Enjoy!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> I wish I could make the trip down to hear it sometime......Enjoy!


So do I! You helped make it all happen mang! May have to take a road trip so you can drive it too. Cant really enjoy the stereo when driving though. It already is on edge to kill you and I am in the process of doubling its horsepower. lol

I am just not right in the head.
Anything worth doing is worth overdoing.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> So do I! You helped make it all happen mang! May have to take a road trip so you can drive it too. Cant really enjoy the stereo when driving though. It already is on edge to kill you and I am in the process of doubling its horsepower. lol
> 
> I am just not right in the head.
> Anything worth doing is worth overdoing.


A man after my own heart. You seem as crazy as I am. I have a Triumph Rocket III Touring motorcycle, that I already put a sound system on. It has the largest production engine on a motorcycle at about 150 HP and 150 Foot/Pounds of torque. At 2.3 Liter, it's basically a motor with two wheels attached...and I want to put a turbo on it. lol

Yes we would get along just fine.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> I am just not right in the head.
> Anything worth doing is worth overdoing.


Quotable sig here!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

danno14 said:


> Quotable sig here!


x2


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

double post


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

What head unit will you be using with your Sinfoni build?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SQBimmer said:


> What head unit will you be using with your Sinfoni build?


Based on the rest of the build, I would be willing to bet it is something like this.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

rton20s said:


> Based on the rest of the build, I would be willing to bet it is something like this.


Baller status!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SQBimmer said:


> What head unit will you be using with your Sinfoni build?


OEM
Everything including the seat massagers is integrated with it.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Based on the rest of the build, I would be willing to bet it is something like this.


By the time he pays for the car, the amps, and the speakers, and the install, that Boss headunit will be the only thing he might be able to afford!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cmusic said:


> By the time he pays for the car, the amps, and the speakers, and the install, that Boss headunit will be the only thing he might be able to afford!


I've not met Bill, but this is how I picture him...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I've not met Bill, but this is how I picture him...


Well a fella has to keep some walking around money!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

LOL Bill.

Awesome looking setup there. Anticipate it being ready for and making it to finals?


-Steve


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought he was going to have the car's performance pumped up before he did the audio ?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

The car has been at the performance place almost a month. Should only be another month till they are done. Then it will spend a month at the stereo shop.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> The car has been at the performance place almost a month. Should only be another month till they are done. Then it will spend a month at the stereo shop.


And then you'll grow bored of it in another month and move on to the next one.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I sure hope not. The W216 CL65 was my absolute top pick car. lol


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> I sure hope not. The W216 CL65 was my absolute top pick car. lol


+1 Had a RENNtech R3 07' S65 700hp/900lb.ft. and that car would pull soooo hard from a 60-160mph roll! Great car Bill!


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

any updates on the build? 

also which rear speakers are those?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Build still has not started as the car is not back yet from the builder. The rear speakers are the Erocio components.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate how long it is getting to this dang build! The car has had lots of build issues in the power department due to it being the first ever of its kind. Apparently nobody else licks windows like I do and nobody has don the full larger turbo and intercoolers with manifolds and killer chiller plus build the trans so they have learned what works in the previous 2010 cars doe not quite translate to the 2010+ cars.

So as of Wed this was what the car looked like:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I have 350 amps in my Honda Ridgeline casing by them.


You have Ridgeline? that was my favorite vehicle for 4 years.
not 350A alt though.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I feel your pain, been there. Positive thoughts, it'll be the sickest one on the planet!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mind telling what numbers you're expecting with all upgrades?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The speed of light... so Bill can travel through time.. thats the ultimate goal!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

Youre living the dream, dont wake up 
Enjoy with that monster of a car, and your new system!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> The speed of light... so Bill can travel through time.. thats the ultimate goal!


I thought that only required 88mph and a flux capacitor.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

truckerfte said:


> I thought that only required 88mph and a flux capacitor.


Thats just in the movies, thats not real... It reality, we need to approach the speed of light, and Bill knows this!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bill what the hell are you going to-do if something goes wrong with the engine, you will have some mechanical problems under the hood like tuning, turbos, airflow or whatever the case maybe, are you going o send back to IL to get it fixed ? just wondering


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Bill what the hell are you going to-do if something goes wrong with the engine, you will have some mechanical problems under the hood like tuning, turbos, airflow or whatever the case maybe, are you going o send back to IL to get it fixed ? just wondering


Ditch it for pennies on a dollar and buy another 140 thousands dollars car to tinker with.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lmfao!!! Ur nuts but still love u 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Lmfao!!! Ur nuts but still love u
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 How is that I nuts, isn`t that what he was doing for a few cycles now.
Feeling is mutual.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes. Well he has cash lol lots of it too... I'm sure everything will work it's self out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Bill what the hell are you going to-do if something goes wrong with the engine, you will have some mechanical problems under the hood like tuning, turbos, airflow or whatever the case maybe, are you going o send back to IL to get it fixed ? just wondering


We have a local dealer that will take car of it and really for the most part I can take care of the car. I do own the only 5 star repair shop in Waco and have 80% of the specialty Mercedes tools needed. 


Victor_inox said:


> Ditch it for pennies on a dollar and buy another 140 thousands dollars car to tinker with.


Negative. lol 


So the car is FINALY completed and was strapped to the dyno today. What a freakin ordeal. So I will send it in for the stereo install in January as I wanna play with the car for a bit before sending it away again. Plus I need to make some money back and there are some unsuspecting victims that want a piece of the car. lol


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

And the dyno numbers say?? I wanna know what these unsuspecting corvettes are getting themselves into lol


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Interesting looking build. Can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

juiceweazel said:


> And the dyno numbers say?? I wanna know what these unsuspecting corvettes are getting themselves into lol


I'd like to know that too, but I'm sure he's a bit reluctant to tell us just yet. Hopefully we can convince him to share after he "makes some money back"!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

btw Bill, I've was in the exotic/highline modified car business for 15 years (dealerships) and have never seen anyone do what your doing! Was actually a RENNtech dealer for a couple years too but again, nothing close to this! Shoot, the SL65 Black Series I had for a bit couldn't put the power down at 60mph and it looks like you're going for double what that car had. Simply an amazing build!!


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

In for dyno numbers as well.

Do you suspect IAT issues (killer chiller) or is this just maximizing a good thing? I have been considering the Active Interchiller but a higher flow coolant pump and larger capacity tank along with meth have addressed most if not all of my issues. I know that many shy away from meth but the extra octane can really help you ring out those last few ponies.

Great looking car and BETTER LOOKING GEAR.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

The killer chiller was thrown in for free by them. I did want one but wasnt planning on adding it. It will be very useful in Texas summers though.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So how goes life in Mercedes land ?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So what do y'all think? Ash tray or sun glass holder. I never use the sunglass holder as I have transition glasses and will never use the ash tray because its a freakin quarter million dollar car. In the ash tray I would have it recessed and angled so the door would close and in the sunglass holder I would have to have the bottom trimmed so the knob can be accessed since it pushes down on the unit when the door closes but thats fine since I would make a bezel to go around it that matches the suede headliner.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

I would definitely go with the ashtray.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

See that was my plan all along and then Mario started a thread on FB and I saw all these installs with it in the sunglass holder and was like..... "Hey, I like that!" and would allow me to keep the cig lighter for power.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you going to need to look at it while driving? I'm sorta a fan of above instead of below... as long as you don't need to see the display while moving.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I do tend to fiddle with subwoofer level a lot because I listen to such a wide array of music and always have the SD card on random. lol Other than that I will just have Competition SQ setting, personal SQ setting, rock out setting and bass setting.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Ashtray.
But then you also need to make something in carbon 

GO4IT


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It has to be the ash tray and you HAVE to ensure it blends, just my little opinion Bill.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I would certainly do the ash tray area from an ergonomics standpoint. Reaching up in the air to adjust the volume, presets and sub volume will get very old very quick. It's much more comfortable to have it lower and in front of you.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Where did you steal these pictures from ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> I would certainly do the ash tray area from an ergonomics standpoint. Reaching up in the air to adjust the volume, presets and sub volume will get very old very quick. It's much more comfortable to have it lower and in front of you.


^^^ this guy

If it was just volume, I would mount high. With presets, etc. I would need to see it and need to go low.


----------



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

Agree w everything above, from robolop, captainobvious, coppertone and danno14. This is the only thread I have ever subscribed to on tapatalk.  I am so curious and interested in how your project continues to develops. Best wishes! Humbly requesting some updates on the motor build as well as pics so we can all live vicariously haha. For some reason I feel like the wait will be worth it. Have a great day!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> So how goes life in Mercedes land ?


Not bad. Could be better. Car is only making 750hp and 1000tq so I am kinda pissed at my builder but the new tuner will correct that on Tuesday and get it at the proper power level.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome car man. Im not too far away would love to hear it someday


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Any update on this build? I just picked up a used CL550 (W216) and would love to know how this is progressing...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Where did you steal these pictures from ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


My phone when I took them of my stuffs.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

MA043HA said:


> Any update on this build? I just picked up a used CL550 (W216) and would love to know how this is progressing...


We have had some hiccups along the way. The turbos are the most efficient ever installed on a Benz and have created their own issues necessitating the addition of their own computer. Car has to go back for some more ideas on the cars tune as we can only get 744rwhp and 850rwtq out of it right now and the car is running low 11's in the quarter. Should be deep in the 10's and making 150 more HP and TQ so we are gonna try an SL Black tune on it. After we get these issues resolved then it can go in for its stereo.
Funny thing is the more I drive it the more I really like the OEM stereo except the minimalistic bass it has. Its very clean and detailed with great staging but the IB 12" shallow sub just does not have much kick. I am very anxious to get the Sinfoni stuff in.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

"only get 744rwhp and 850rwtq" - I sure wish I had your problems  !


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Believe it was supposed to have a comma in the number. If be little upset too if I was expecting more and dropped the coin he did. 

Car is still gorgeous though.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Gotta bump this for an update. Such a beautiful car and I'm hot to figure out what to do with my similar CL550.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kinda digging up an old grave... but, did this build ever happen?


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

jimmydee said:


> Kinda digging up an old grave... but, did this build ever happen?


I'm very happy with the Sinfoni and DynAudio stuff in my CL. Like to know if this happened too!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry guys. Car turned out to have too many issues. I actually got the company closed down over it. I ended up selling it and the equipment.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Sorry guys. Car turned out to have too many issues. I actually got the company closed down over it. I ended up selling it and the equipment.


Sorry to hear that. What were the issues with the car? What did the company do that created a scenario that it was better to close down than to continue operation?


----------



## txsound (Jan 22, 2014)

Classic Cliffhanger Story LMAO


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Worst blue balls ever.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

mikey7182 said:


> Worst blue balls ever.


No kidding ha ha

but seriously, closed over an install??


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> No kidding ha ha
> 
> but seriously, closed over an install??


I think it was the engine tuning company that closed due to a bad tuning of the CL65.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

bassace said:


> I think it was the engine tuning company that closed due to a bad tuning of the CL65.


Yeah that's a little more serious then the stereo build. What a shame, this was going to be a pretty upscale build


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Due to the long build and them not knowing what they were doing caused many issues that cost me another 10k to correct. Many AMG people around the world were watching the cars build and after Speedriven returned the car to me the third time with issues after spending nearly $50,000 pretty much everyone I knew pulled their cars from Speedriven and brought them to Eurocharged instead and future builds were canceled. It was all over customer service, dodging calls and poor work. You can get away with that on a $40,000 car getting a $8000 build but when you step it up to 6 figure exotics, people with money wont take ANY crap.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Nobody should be treated this way, but sadly it happens every day. Just sad you were on the receiving end of some poor business decisions.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

mikey7182 said:


> Worst blue balls ever.


Well, it's not DIY but to relieve some of the itch to see a high end system in a CL:

https://mbworld.org/forums/audio-electronics/688656-09-cl550-pro-audio-install-2.html


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

What updates do we have on this?


----------

